# San Luis Pass Kayak Fishing Report - Sept 27 - What a beauty!



## San Luis Pass Kayak (Jul 20, 2016)

Greetings Fishermen,

I went out for 30 minute fishing trip near San Luis Pass this morning and caught this nice 25 inch beauty. I was testing out a friend's Abu Garcia bait caster which worked like a charm. The bait of choice was a live mullet free-lined under a rattling weight.

I waded out in waist-deep water and after about 5-7 minutes of working the rattling weight, I got a solid hook up. I walked the fish in to the shallows and got her up onto the beach where my girlfriend took this photo.

There is also a short video posted on my Face Book Page - San Luis Pass Kayak. Go there and take a look and don't forget to like my page. -thanks

I have an opening for this Saturday morning at 6:30 am should anyone want to get out for an early morning trip.

Tight lines!

Steve Buechner
San Luis Pass Kayak
(713) 391-7155
www.sanluispasskayak.com


----------



## Bass14 (Oct 7, 2015)

beautiful fish.


----------



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

hey way to go steve nice 1


----------

